# Packbaits method mix & dough balls



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

After sharing some bank time with a few of Ohio's best packbait fishermen at the CAG Buckeye Lake fishing social I came away with a new found respect for these baits.. I knew they would catch Fish but have always thought these baits required more time & ingredients than I wanted to mess with.  After doing a little searching I have found a few new bait mix's that are sure to put more Fish on the bank but would like to hear what my fello Ohio Carp anglers are doing..


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

For the sake of conversation..


----------

